# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  كيف تعرف ان صديقك قرا الايميل او لم يقراه حتى الان ؟؟

## nawayseh

انشاء الله نفيدكم 

مثلاً :
إذا كان عنوان المرسل إليه :
aaaaaaaaaaaaa@hotmail.com

تضيف للعنوان .. :
Confirm.TO.

فيصبح :

aaaaaaaaaaaaa@hotmail.com.Confirm.TO

وبمجرد أن يفتح المرسل إليه الإيميل يصلك تقريرا مفصلا عن التوقيت واليوم واللغة وعديد من الأشياء ، مع العلم انه عند فتح المرسل للرسالة مرة أخرى سوف يصلك تقريرا على كل مرة يقوم المرسل اليه بفتحها .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااو

ما شالله عليك
فكرة حلوة والله

يسلموووووووووووو يا حلو  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## Sc®ipt

حلو والله اذا زبطت
جار التجربة ...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يسلمووووووووووو مرة تانية  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حلوووووووووووووووو
يسلموووووو ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طريقة من لآخر يسلموا يا حلو 

 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بياض الثلج

هيني جربتها 
الله اعلم راح تزبط ولا لأ  :Confused:

----------


## بياض الثلج

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.


فشلت  :Eh S(14):

----------


## عُبادة

:Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## بياض الثلج

بتعرفوا ليش ما زبط ؟؟؟؟

لأني أنا مو هيك ولا عمري راح أكون هيك 

اللي بده يقرأ الايميل يقرأه واللي ما بده لعمره ما بهمني 

مش عارفة شو اللي خلاني أدور ع الموضوع اليوم وأجرب  :Eh S(14): 

عن جد هاي الشغلات 

[align=right]مو الي :SnipeR (92):  [/align]
[align=center]مو الي  :SnipeR (92): [/align]
[align=left] 
مو الي  :SnipeR (92): 
[/align]

----------


## belal

:SnipeR (28):

----------


## belal

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## shshshs

طريقة من لآخر يسلموا :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## فايق الربيع

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## anoucha

مشكور فكرة حلوة

----------


## guilgle

يسلموووووووووووو يا حلو

----------


## رنيم

يسلموو كتير

----------


## علاء عبد الله علي محمد

مشكور على هذه المعلومه وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## KURDE

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

